# Two MD's saw same patient, same day



## AmandaW (May 29, 2014)

I was researching if you can combine two Dr's (hospitialists) notes that saw the patient on the same day and pick one to bill under for a total of just one E/M level.  I came across an article in Today's Hospitialist that said yes, that is what you do in a case where two see the same patient same day but it was published in 2008.  Can someone verify that this is still true today and guidelines have not changed?


----------



## MarcusM (May 29, 2014)

Our cardiologists used to have this issue and we would bill one CPT with both of the doctors documentation. One would have a.m. call, the other would have p.m. call and each would make their rounds.


----------



## AmandaW (May 29, 2014)

Thank you!   How would you pick which one to bill under?   Would you pick the one with the best documentation or....?


----------



## MarcusM (May 30, 2014)

Yes, usually one of the visits was more comprehensive so whichever Doctor did that exam was the billing doctor.  Since call was shared pretty much equally, it all worked out.


----------



## shieldsa (Jun 26, 2014)

Don't know where you are located AmandaW, but my MAC (Missouri) website www.wpsmedicare.com has a resource tool about this exact situation.  I didn't read it, but happened across it just tonight.  I would think that would be covered in it.


----------

